# What happens this offseason?



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Now that the season is over, what do the Hornets to this offseason to improve? Here's a link to our contract situation and obligations:

http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/data/salaries/hornets.jsp

It does not look good for this offseason. I really don't see much wiggle room. We have ALOT of money guaranteed to Chandler, Peja, Daniels, and Mo Pete for amounts that are more they are worth, which it makes it hard to trade them. 

Obviously, CP3 is worth every penny and I think D. West is worth it as well. The problem is David West is our only real tradeable asset. 

My guess is we have a fairly uneventful offseason and next year we go through another similar year to this one.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I really respect you guys Hornets fans.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

ATLien said:


> I really respect you guys Hornets fans.


Ladies and gentleman this is a perfect example of someone forgetting that the Hawks have only been good for 2 years...:teacher:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

they'll try to trade chandler.More succinctly they'll try to give him away.Same would go for Peja and Peterson.Something like the deal Denver got for Camby where they essentially gave him away to the only team with available capspace that would take him.Noone really has capspace though.

If they bring back the exact same team and it was healthy they'd probably have homecourt in the playoffs and pose little threat to do much in the playoffs.Obviously they'd be extremely vulnerable to injuries,the usual suspects in particular.CP can win you a lot of games in the regular season with crap around him,but in the playoffs he needs more weapons or the opponent will just camp in the paint and disrespect everyone else.He really needs to work on his shot this offseason.I don't think he can expect much from anyone else.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Diable said:


> they'll try to trade chandler.More succinctly they'll try to give him away.Same would go for Peja and Peterson.Something like the deal Denver got for Camby where they essentially gave him away to the only team with available capspace that would take him.Noone really has capspace though.
> 
> *If they bring back the exact same team and it was healthy they'd probably have homecourt in the playoffs and pose little threat to do much in the playoffs*.Obviously they'd be extremely vulnerable to injuries,the usual suspects in particular.CP can win you a lot of games in the regular season with crap around him,but in the playoffs he needs more weapons or the opponent will just camp in the paint and disrespect everyone else.He really needs to work on his shot this offseason.I don't think he can expect much from anyone else.


That's what I'm afraid of. I don't want to bring back the same team. I hate going into a season knowing we're simply going to be a middle of the pack Western Conference team. I want to see a major move to shake up the roster and, just as importantly, improving our financial position. Problem is our only real asset and trading chip is David West. I don't want to trade him but I would definitely listen to offers.

Someone in the Bulls forum mentioned trading for West and I thought about this trade. What would yall think of a trade similar to this.

Hornets receive:
John Salmons (6M each of the next 2 years)
Tyrus Thomas (5 and 6 M the next 2 years)
Brad Miller (12 M contract that expires after next year)
Tim Thomas (6.5 M contract that expires after next year)
Draft Pick(s)

Bulls receive:
David West
Peja Stojakovic (Get rid of 13.4 M and 14.25 over the next 2 years)
Mo Pete (Get rid of 6 and 6.5 M over the next 2 years)

A type of trade like this would make us take a small step back next year but I think it would be better in the long run. It would also really help our financial situation. We'll have to find someone to replace David West eventually but I would love the addition of Salmons, Tyrus, and the expiring contracts.

Possible ineup next year:
PG: Chris Paul/Antonio Daniels
SG: John Salmons/Rasual Butler
SF: James Posey/Julian Wright/Tim Thomas
PF: Tyrus Thomas/Sean Marks
C : Tyson Chandler/Brad Miller/Hilton Armstrong


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> Hornets receive:
> John Salmons (6M each of the next 2 years)
> Tyrus Thomas (5 and 6 M the next 2 years)
> Brad Miller (12 M contract that expires after next year)
> ...


That move would be good for the Hornets' financial future but borderline crazy for the Bulls, IMO. Their core that looks extremely promising into the future contains both Salmons and Thomas. They don't need an offensive 4 who plays no defense to put alongside a shot-blocking/hustle guy in Noah. That's what the Hornets have, and it will never be enough to get them over the hump.

After Chicago gets Deng back and plays together as a unit for another season, they will be just fine just like they are. In that respect, they are the anti-Hornets. Their team is full of youth and future flexibility. The Hornets are full of age and massive contracts.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> That move would be good for the Hornets' financial future but borderline crazy for the Bulls, IMO. Their core that looks extremely promising into the future contains both Salmons and Thomas. *They don't need an offensive 4 who plays no defense to put alongside a shot-blocking/hustle guy in Noah. That's what the Hornets have, and it will never be enough to get them over the hump*.
> 
> After Chicago gets Deng back and plays together as a unit for another season, *they will be just fine just like they are*. In that respect, they are the anti-Hornets. Their team is full of youth and future flexibility. The Hornets are full of age and massive contracts.


That move would be terrible for the Bulls financially. I don't think they would be willing to take on Peja's contract. However, the Bulls are NOT fine the way they are. If fine means "never get past mediocrity", then yes they are fine. They have lots of depth at the guard position but are entirely too reliant on contested outside shots and have ZERO scoring ability from their big guys. David West would provide that immediately, both from posting up and facing up and poppin the jumper. He would instantly make them better. He needs to improve his defense but he would provide an added dimension offensively and provide much more space for Rose to operate and for the Bulls' shooters to get open for shots. The Hornets problems are not due to West (or CP3 offensively) but are entirely due to their supporting cast (or lack of supporting cast).


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Vince Carter could be available...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> He would instantly make them better.


I simply disagree with this point. I have been a Hornets season ticket holder for the last 3 years. I've had the displeasure of watching West on a night-in-night-out basis and I can assure you his offensive skills are far, far below what's been advertised. He cannot score in the post over bigger players. He consistently wines about calls and gets beat down the court by his man. His face-up jumper is deadly when on but will shoot you right out of the game when off. His passing skills are below average and his overall basketball I.Q. is not where it needs to be.



> He needs to improve his defense


This is a little like saying Shaq needs work on his 3PT shooting. I personally think DWest is one of the bottom 5 defenders at the Power Forward position in the entire league. His defense is incomprehensibly bad. I've never seen him rotate out to a shooter (with the exception of in the San Antonio series two years ago) one single time. He fails to pick up his man in transition and then has the audacity to yell at his teammates for not picking up his slack. His one-on-one post defense consists solely of him moving out of the way, letting his man drop step him or spin on him, then fouling him from behind as he scores. His on-ball perimeter defense consists of him giving up uncontested jumpers or getting blown by off the dribble without ever moving his feet. Take a look at how opposing PFs did against the Hornets' starters this year if you don't believe me. It's completely unfathomable. 



> but he would provide an added dimension offensively and provide much more space for Rose to operate and for the Bulls' shooters to get open for shots.


Which will only last as long as it takes for opponents to realize they WANT DWest shooting jumpers because of how consistently inconsistent he is.



> The Hornets problems are not due to West (or CP3 offensively) but are entirely due to their supporting cast (or lack of supporting cast).


If your supposed second best player doesn't care enough to put forth anything resembling a steady effort, I wouldn't imagine the bench would play hard either.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I simply disagree with this point. I have been a Hornets season ticket holder for the last 3 years. I've had the displeasure of watching West on a night-in-night-out basis and I can assure you his offensive skills are far, far below what's been advertised. He cannot score in the post over bigger players. He consistently wines about calls and gets beat down the court by his man. His face-up jumper is deadly when on but will shoot you right out of the game when off. His passing skills are below average and his overall basketball I.Q. is not where it needs to be.
> 
> 
> This is a little like saying Shaq needs work on his 3PT shooting. I personally think DWest is one of the bottom 5 defenders at the Power Forward position in the entire league. His defense is incomprehensibly bad. I've never seen him rotate out to a shooter (with the exception of in the San Antonio series two years ago) one single time. He fails to pick up his man in transition and then has the audacity to yell at his teammates for not picking up his slack. His one-on-one post defense consists solely of him moving out of the way, letting his man drop step him or spin on him, then fouling him from behind as he scores. His on-ball perimeter defense consists of him giving up uncontested jumpers or getting blown by off the dribble without ever moving his feet. Take a look at how opposing PFs did against the Hornets' starters this year if you don't believe me. It's completely unfathomable.
> ...


If you disagree that David West would make the Bulls better than you must believe that they can rely on their surplus of guards to make enough tough outside shots in order for them to be a legitimate contender. The Bulls have alot of good young players but are too crowded at guard. Would David West put them over the hump? Not by himself he wouldn't. But he would make them better than they are right now and he would be another solid piece. I don't think the Bulls are legit as they are right now because they are entirely too reliant on tough outside shots. They have nobody who can score inside or hit an outside jumpshot from the 4 or 5 positon (and don't tell me Brad Miller...the guy has hardly anything left, can barely move, and will be gone before the Bulls actually become a legit contender). While I agree that West can be inconsistent and his offensive skills are enhanced by Paul's presence, you must either have not seen much of the Bulls' big guys' offensive skills or simply have a vendetta against West...b/c West is much better offensively than the Bulls' big guys, who are virtually inept at putting the ball in the basket. Also, thanks for your assurance that his offensive skills are not as good as "advertised". Lucky for me, I haven't been looking at any advertisements and have simply watched him play since he became a Hornet. I think the combination of a healthy Chandler and West is above average. The problem is that there is ZERO depth behind these two. 

As for your comments about West defensively, as I said, he needs to improve defensively. This was my way of saying that he is not very good defensively and I have never been impressed with that aspect of his game. However, I don't understand your trying to parallel West's ability to improve his defense to Shaq's ability to improve his 3 point shooting. They are not at all the same. With hard work and effort, West could actually improve his defense to be at least respectable (not saying he will). Shaq has no chance to ever improve his 3 point shooting to a respectable level,regardless of how much work and effort he puts in.

I don't think other teams would WANT David West to shoot from the outside. If he was on the Bulls and I'm coaching against them, I'd much rather Ben Gordon dribble around for 10 seconds and loft a running floater at the buzzer than Rose and West doing a pick and pop or screen and roll. Also, West can score against bigger players (like Tim Duncan for example). Where he runs into problems is with athletic guys (as we just saw with Kenyon Martin). 

As for your insinuation that it is West's fault for the other players lack of productivity...it has nothing to do with their effort. They just aren't very good.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> If you disagree that David West would make the Bulls better than you must believe that they can rely on their surplus of guards to make enough tough outside shots in order for them to be a legitimate contender.


Let’s look at the principles of the deal I was commenting on originally instead of jumping to conclusions. Other than the contract fodder in the deal, the Bulls would basically be giving away John Salmons and Tyrus Thomas for West. There are a couple of things to consider.

First as a general rule in the NBA, you never want to give away two starters for one unless that one guy is an all-NBA level talent and a 2-way player. David West is neither. 

Second, the Bulls would be losing a 22-year-old PF who they traded up to 2nd in the draft to take for a late first round choice who is already 28. For comparison purposes, David West was still in college when he was Thomas’ age. West has only developed his 18-footer in the last two-and-a-half seasons. Thomas is already starting to get a good outside jump shot. Trading Thomas would be giving up on a guy with a much, much higher ceiling far too early in his career. Remember when the Hornets gave up on Brandon Bass only to find out recently that he will be a very effective NBA player? It’s like that only much more significant for Chicago’s franchise. 

Third, John Salmons is going to be a very important player in the Bulls immediate future because I don’t think they will be able to re-sign Ben Gordon this offseason. He’s going to be their starting SG alongside a rejuvenated Luol Deng on the wings.

Fourth, I don’t think they will be relying on contested jump shots much longer. As Rose develops, he will more consistently break down the defense and find open shooters much like Chris Paul does now. Also, Salmons and Thomas are 2 of the few guys on their roster who can actually get to the rim and finish. 



> The Bulls have a lot of good young players but are too crowded at guard.


Their playoff guard rotation consisted of EXACTLY 3 guards. They played Rose, Hinrich, and Gordon at guard and that’s it. Occasionally, they even played Hinrich at SF because they have so little depth at guard! Once they lose Gordon and gain Deng back, they will have a guard rotation of Rose, Hinrich, and Salmons. Their fourth guard is Lindsay Hunter. Do you really think they are “too crowded” in the backcourt?



> Would David West put them over the hump? Not by himself he wouldn't. But he would make them better than they are right now and he would be another solid piece. I don't think the Bulls are legit as they are right now because they are entirely too reliant on tough outside shots.


David West’s entire game relies on outside shots. By the time Ty Thomas is David West’s age, he will have developed a decent midrange shot. His defensive presence and ability to finish at the rim are already way beyond West’s ability in those areas. IMO Thomas will be twice the player West is if they just give him time to develop.



> They have nobody who can score inside or hit an outside jumpshot from the 4 or 5 positions(and don't tell me Brad Miller...the guy has hardly anything left, can barely move, and will be gone before the Bulls actually become a legit contender).


Brad Miller is not part of their core. They are taking their time with Aaron Gray right now, but I see him being a much better post player than West before the age of 28 with much more size. Did you watch the Bulls at all this season before the last 5 or 6 weeks?



> While I agree that West can be inconsistent and his offensive skills are enhanced by Paul's presence, you must either have not seen much of the Bulls' big guys' offensive skills or simply have a vendetta against West...b/c West is much better offensively than the Bulls' big guys, who are virtually inept at putting the ball in the basket.


Young big men take time to develop. I’ve been saying the same thing on the Blazers board for awhile now. Give these guys some time. Gray, Thomas, and Noah already do what they do very well. You cannot give up on talent like this before you give them a chance to mature and expand their games.



> Also, thanks for your assurance that his offensive skills are not as good as "advertised". Lucky for me, I haven't been looking at any advertisements and have simply watched him play since he became a Hornet.


David West has started 287 games in his NBA career. I would be willing to be I’ve watched between 230 and 250 of those. His skills have been greatly exaggerated.



> I think the combination of a healthy Chandler and West is above average. The problem is that there is ZERO depth behind these two.


I would agree that they are above average as a starting frontline. Look at the 4 teams left who are where the Bulls and Hornets want to be eventually. Odom/Gasol, Martin/Nene, Varejao/Ilgauskas, and Lewis/Howard are all way above average. In that list alone, look how long it took for these guys to develop. Outside of Gasol and Lewis, none of these men reached their potential quickly. Howard hasn’t even reached his potential yet. Giving up on Thomas so soon for a guy like West who will never get any better than he is right now would be a huge mistake for the Bulls.



> As for your insinuation that it is West's fault for the other players lack of productivity...it has nothing to do with their effort. They just aren't very good.


Many people would have said the same thing about Big Baby Davis, Leon Powe, Kendrick Perkins, and Brian Scalabrine before KG’s intensity and work ethic started rubbing off on them. Part of being one of the best players on a championship contender is leadership. That starts in the locker room and extends out onto the defensive end of the floor. Good effort guys play good defense. West plays absolutely no defense. I don’t think he has the desire it takes to be a successful NBA player. It’s just that simple.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> Let’s look at the principles of the deal I was commenting on originally instead of jumping to conclusions. Other than the contract fodder in the deal, the Bulls would basically be giving away John Salmons and Tyrus Thomas for West. There are a couple of things to consider.
> 
> First as a general rule in the NBA, you never want to give away two starters for one unless that one guy is an all-NBA level talent and a 2-way player. David West is neither.
> 
> ...


I'll try to just make some simple statements because I actually think we agree on many things but are not seeing it simply due to things being lost in translation and wording.

1) I see you were using the exact parameters of the deal I had laid out when you were making your comments. That was just a deal that I seen thrown out on the Bulls forum. Some of their fans liked that deal and some of them didn't and some of them liked certain aspects of the deal and didn't like other aspects. Me personally, I don't think the Hornets could get even close to that much for West. If the Bulls could get him for a reasonable price (less than what I had laid out), then I do think he would make them better than they are now. My comments were coming from that view. So basically we were commenting on different circumstances, rendering much of the discussion irrelevant.

2) The Bulls are actually my 3rd favorite team in the league so I have followed them all my life, not just these past 5 weeks. Much of your comments (regarding their guard situation, etc.), assume that the Bulls take certain steps this offseason (ie. lose Ben Gordon, etc.). I was not considering this when making my comments, mainly because, from my observation, the Bulls personnel decisions have been sort of unpredictable the past few years. If I'm them, I try to do a sign and trade with Ben Gordon. As good a scorer he can be, I don't want him on my team if I already have Rose, Hinrich, and Salmons. I think Rose will be a star, Hinrich is a great backup PG who plays defense and can shoot (but he makes alot of $ for that role), and I love Salmons' versatility. Much of the Bulls offseason is determined by what they decide to do with Gordon. I don't think they can afford to pay Gordon what he wants. If the Bulls keep Gordon, I think they will be too crowded financially at the guard position. Basically, I don't want to pay both Hinrich and Gordon $10 M each.

3) I don't think Aaron Gray will ever be anything and certainly not have the offensive game West has. I don't think Noah will ever develop a one-on-one offensive game and will always be relegated to finishing at the rim off of a pass from a teammate. Noah is very good at what he does do right now though...defense, rebounding, energy, finishing at the rim. I agree that Tyrus Thomas does still have great potential though. So basically, with the exception of Tyrus, we just have a fundamental difference in our predicition of Gray and Noah's future ablities. 

4) I agree that effort and leadership can help other role players performance. However, I also feel that Big Baby, Powe, and Kedrick Perkins simply have more ability than Hilton Armstrong, Sean Marks, Melvin Ely, Ryan Bowen, etc. And Scalabrine is good at his only role, which is to shoot the 3 when he's open.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

jalen5 said:


> 1) I see you were using the exact parameters of the deal I had laid out when you were making your comments. That was just a deal that I seen thrown out on the Bulls forum. Some of their fans liked that deal and some of them didn't and some of them liked certain aspects of the deal and didn't like other aspects. Me personally, I don't think the Hornets could get even close to that much for West. If the Bulls could get him for a reasonable price (less than what I had laid out), then I do think he would make them better than they are now.


Well of course there are some circumstances where West’s skill set would benefit the Bulls. I think we agree that him taking the place of Thomas and Salmons, though, would be subtraction by subtraction.



> If I'm them, I try to do a sign and trade with Ben Gordon. As good a scorer he can be, I don't want him on my team if I already have Rose, Hinrich, and Salmons.


We seem to agree on this as well. That sign-and-trade scenario might involve a player with offensive talents similar to West’s.



> I think Rose will be a star, Hinrich is a great backup PG who plays defense and can shoot (but he makes alot of $ for that role), and I love Salmons' versatility. Much of the Bulls offseason is determined by what they decide to do with Gordon. I don't think they can afford to pay Gordon what he wants. If the Bulls keep Gordon, I think they will be too crowded financially at the guard position. Basically, I don't want to pay both Hinrich and Gordon $10 M each.


We are in agreement on this as well.



> 3) I don't think Aaron Gray will ever be anything and certainly not have the offensive game West has. I don't think Noah will ever develop a one-on-one offensive game and will always be relegated to finishing at the rim off of a pass from a teammate. Noah is very good at what he does do right now though...defense, rebounding, energy, finishing at the rim. I agree that Tyrus Thomas does still have great potential though. So basically, with the exception of Tyrus, we just have a fundamental difference in our predicition of Gray and Noah's future ablities.


I don’t think we differ at all on our predictions of Noah. Your assessment is in line with my feelings. We do disagree on Gray, though. I think he has good hands, a fundamentally sound release on his jump shot, and good instincts around the rim. He’s slow, but he can eventually help a team who runs that type of half court offense.



> 4) I agree that effort and leadership can help other role players performance. However, I also feel that Big Baby, Powe, and Kedrick Perkins simply have more ability than Hilton Armstrong, Sean Marks, Melvin Ely, Ryan Bowen, etc. And Scalabrine is good at his only role, which is to shoot the 3 when he's open.


Who knows how different things would have been for Davis, Perkins, and Powe if not for KG? These guys might have been headed for the NBDL by now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

David West's performance is very much in line with his contract.He's certainly not a great player,but he's not being paid more than dozens of guys who are substantially less impactful than he is.The problem with the hornets is the fact that their third best player should be a backup shooting guard on a good team and that they're paying 20 odd million per year to two unproductive and oft injured players.

It's obvious that David West is a far from ideal as your second best player.I'd rather have Tim Duncan be the second best player on my team.That isn't going to happen.Still he's a good player who has a very good contract relative to his contemporaries.The problem is that aside from CP everyone else on the Hornets can not perform up to their paychecks.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Brandon Bass' name has come up...



> Tony Dutt, the agent for former LSU and Hornets power forward Brandon Bass, said he and Bass have New Orleans on their list, along with several other teams, including the New Jersey Nets and Dallas Mavericks, his current team.
> 
> Bass, a Baton Rouge native and a 2005 second-round pick by the Hornets who played two seasons with the team before signing a free-agent deal with the Mavs in 2007, has emerged as an effective rebounder and mid-range scorer. As a backup last season, Bass averaged 8.5 points and 4.5 rebounds after averaging 8.3 points and 4.4 rebounds in 2007-08.
> 
> "Just looking at my list, they are obviously on it," Dutt said Tuesday. "I would hope and think that they would have interest. We are definitely open-minded."


http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-4/1246426312237080.xml&coll=1


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

More on this lux tax stuff...



> As we’ve discussed on this site in recent months, with NBA teams allowed to begin negotiations with free agents at 12:01 a.m. EST Wednesday, various national media members are erroneously presuming that the Hornets will avoid the luxury tax by all means necessary.
> On this topic, it’s probably worth re-visiting some of the comments made by New Orleans president Hugh Weber -- who oversees the team’s business operations -- in mid-May regarding the luxury tax. Weber’s meeting with the local New Orleans media was interesting to watch, partly because he was able to dispel some of the assumptions that were being made at the time. I remember beat writer John Reid of the Times-Picayune asking Weber, “you realize that ESPN is reporting that the Hornets will avoid the luxury tax no matter what, right?”
> Weber responded that he can’t control what ESPN or any other media outlet reports. He later tried to clarify the Hornets’ philosophy on how they will approach being over or under the luxury tax.
> “We are going to exceed the luxury tax if it means we are going to be competitive to do so,” Weber said. “Is it a matter of we have to stay away from the luxury tax (no matter what)? No, it’s not. I want to make sure the message is clear: We may have to commit to going over the luxury tax, because that’s the way of life. Competing is more important to us (than avoiding the luxury tax).”
> ...


http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/nba-free-agent-period-beckons-for.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bass is tight with CP isn't he?Of course someone is likely to make Bass the sort of offer that would knock the hornets out of it.I would expect that Dallas will keep him unless they can manage something better


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

How much is Bass worth? Looks like he wants the MLE and his agent said he isn't too concerned about being a starter.



> Bass will be seeking the mid-level exception. Because he has been with the Mavericks for two seasons, they can offer him any annual salary up to the exception without actually using their exception.
> 
> It is believed the Mavericks will hold their mid-level exception to try to lure a quality free-agent scorer such as Rasheed Wallace.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/063009dnspomavslede.401be0c.html


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

How did NO end up with the highest payroll in the league ???

You have those bad contracts, very difficult to unload except for more baggage. The best move may be to accept your fate and gut the next two year out until Chandler and Peja et al. are gone. 

And get a better GM !!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

The team hasnt been concerned with shedding salary, and have been spending during the last couple offseasons in an attempt to put a legitimate championship team on the floor. Things have just taken a bad turn and now we are overpaying for non productive players, whereas a great deal of teams in the league have been restructuring their entire roster for a year or more in hopes of landing a star in 2010.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

If Pargo is signed, the team NEEDS to trade A. Daniels and someone else for a big. It has been my biggest concern since last offseason, having good backup bigs.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> *If Pargo is signed, the team NEEDS to trade A. Daniels and someone else for a big.* It has been my biggest concern since last offseason, having good backup bigs.


I think that's the plan. I'm hoping they somehow ditch Daniels, Brown and perhaps Peterson. Gotta find partners that want to dance though.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Your team should try to get the veteran Pistons that may not be in their plans... I can see LA Clippers willing to take on Peja aswell.

NO trading MoPete and Posey to Detroit and send Peja with a future draft pick (lottery protected) to Clippers;
Clippers trade Chris Kaman and Al Thornton to Detroit;
Detroit trade Hamilton and Prince to NO.


Chandler/West/Prince/Hamilton/CP3... A pretty good starting five. Will need some signings to fill the bench, though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, I think they're pretty much concentrating on bench players right now. Mainly at the 4/5 spot. And hopefully a starting caliber center if they decide to get rid of Chandler. I really don't want to see Hilton Armstong as this teams starting center.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Your team should try to get the veteran Pistons that may not be in their plans... I can see LA Clippers willing to take on Peja aswell.
> 
> NO trading MoPete and Posey to Detroit and send Peja with a future draft pick (lottery protected) to Clippers;
> Clippers trade Chris Kaman and Al Thornton to Detroit;
> ...


The Clips would never do that.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Your team should try to get the veteran Pistons that may not be in their plans... I can see LA Clippers willing to take on Peja aswell.
> 
> NO trading MoPete and Posey to Detroit and send Peja with a future draft pick (lottery protected) to Clippers;
> Clippers trade Chris Kaman and Al Thornton to Detroit;
> ...


HAHA

So the Clippers take on a horrible contract and lose one-third of their core (Eric Gordon, Blake Griffin, Thornton) for a lottery protected future draft pick? That would be unlikely.

And the Pistons trade two starters for two guys who would struggle to be in their rotation? There was recently a deal on the table that would have landed them Carlos Boozer for Rip Hamilton, but they turned it down. They wouldn't take Boozer, but they'd go for MoPete and Posey? Wow.


----------

